# Dti ar15 complete lower receiver m4 stock



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

DTI AR15 COMPLETE LOWER RECEIVER M4 STOCK
Need input on this unit, are they a good running unit or do I need to stay away from them??
How do you rate these lower's DTI AR15 COMPLETE LOWER RECEIVER M4 STOCK ?









Are they a good running unit?









DTI AR15 COMPLETE LOWER RECEIVER M4 STOCK, DTI LR102T









Forged 7075 T6 Aluminum that has been hardcoat anodized. Complete lower receiver includes all internal parts & buttstock and is completely assembled.


----------

